

Why that 'rare' Chinese tea you're drinking isn't rare at all. - westiseast
http://www.minrivertea.com/blog/the-rare-tea-myth/

======
ntoll
As if by chance Chris appears on Hacker News. I ordered some tea from him a
few weeks ago and will definitely order again. Yes, I know Chris, but no, I
wasn't asked to post this - it's great to see a buddy doing a great job.

~~~
westiseast
hehe - how else am I going to learn coding tricks etc. out here in China?

------
epo
A masterclass in web marketing. I placed an order purely on the strength of
this page.

~~~
westiseast
That's quite a comment, thanks! There's a marketing element to it, of course,
but seriously, one of my main reasons for starting the tea business was
because I was fed up of seeing over-priced teas being marketed incorrectly
that I knew anyone could buy easily and cheaply if they were in China.

